# RAID 1 eine Platte ersetzen



## meymic6 (11. Dezember 2010)

Servus Leutz.

Ich hatte bei nem Freund vor ca. einem Jahr ein RAID 1 System installiert.
Darauf läuft nur das BS (WinXP) und ansonsten dient der Rechner als eine Art Medienserver auf denen per Freigaben umliegende Rechner und Receiver im Haus zugreifen.

Nun kam das RAID zum tragen, denn eine Platte ist defekt. 
Wenn ich jetzt eine neue identische Platte am gleichen Port anschließe teilt er mir mit das beide FP als Single Drive laufen und ich ein RAID erstellen muss.

Werden dabei nicht beide Platten gelöscht?
Wie muss ich vorgehen um die defekte Platte mit der neuen zu ersetzen ohne das ich alles neu aufsetzen muss?

als Hardware dient ein Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H, 880G und 2 Samsung EcoGreen F3 2000GB, SATA II (HD203WI)

hat jemand Tipps?


----------



## Vaykir (13. Dezember 2010)

Daten auf eine dritte Platte sichern, Raid löschen, neuen Raid mit der neuen Festplatte aufsetzten und dann die Daten von der dritten Platte wieder auf den Raid kopieren.


----------



## meymic6 (16. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Daten auf eine dritte Platte sichern, Raid löschen, neuen Raid mit der neuen Festplatte aufsetzten und dann die Daten von der dritten Platte wieder auf den Raid kopieren.



ok. danke erstmal. nen Backup hab ich ja jetzt liegen. Das kopieren dauert halt ewig.

gibts denn keine Möglichkeit die funktionierende Platte als "Master" oder so im Raid zu setzen so das sich die andere die daten im laufe der zeit selbst zieht?


----------



## Vaykir (17. Dezember 2010)

Nicht dass ich wüsste.


----------



## meymic6 (17. Dezember 2010)

na gut. dann werd ich das so machen.

vielen dank!


----------



## Jared566 (17. Dezember 2010)

Eigendlich müsste der Raid Controller das automatisch zurückspielen. 

Hardware Raid oder Software?

Gibt es nicht so eine Funktion "restore" oder so?

Mfg Jared


----------



## Vaykir (17. Dezember 2010)

Darum gehts doch gerade Jared, er hat eifnach die defekte Platte ausgetauscht, bekommt aber die Meldung, dass beide nur Single laufen. Psrich: kein Raid vorhanden.


----------



## meymic6 (17. Dezember 2010)

Das Raid läuft direkt am Mainboard also Hardware oder?

welche Variante ist denn vorteilhafter? Dachte bevor mir das System abschmiert und damit das Raid auch, erstelle ich es unabhängig vom System.

Sollte ich es mal in Software versuchen? BS ist XP.
Performance ist nicht maßgeblich wichtig.


----------



## Jared566 (17. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Darum gehts doch gerade Jared, er hat eifnach die defekte Platte ausgetauscht, bekommt aber die Meldung, dass beide nur Single laufen. Psrich: kein Raid vorhanden.



Dann war es auch kein Raid. Das Raid muss weiter existieren, sonst wäre es ja schwachsinnig. Welches Nutzen hat ein Raid 1 wenn das Raid weg ist, sobald eine Platte defekt ist?

Hat dein Mainboad ein extra Menü über das du das Raid verwalten kann? (also neue anlegen, etc)

Mfg Jared


----------



## Vaykir (17. Dezember 2010)

Der sinn von raid1 ist, dass du nen backup auf eine der beiden platten hast und nicht, dass der raid bestehen bleibt.


----------



## meymic6 (17. Dezember 2010)

Den Sinn von diesem Raid hab ich innerlich auch schon hinterfragt. 

Ja, das Menü kommt gleich nach dem Bios Check, danach erfolgt der Check zum Raid Status bei dem ich ctrl+i oder irgendwas drücke und komme dort in ein Bios ähnliches Menü.
Hab dort aber alle Optionen (mit einer einzelnen, mit zwei funktionierenden, etc) durchgeklickt und nicht von Rebuild oder Restore oä gelesen.

Es werden alle Platten immer als Singledrive angezeigt.

Könnte höchstens noch versuchen die noch funktionierende Platte an den 1. Port zu hängen und die leer an den 2...

kann ich aber erst heut Nachmittag testen.

Übersehe ich irgendwas?


----------



## Jared566 (17. Dezember 2010)

Raid 1 ist, dass du auf beiden platten die gleichen Daten hast, wie du schon sagst. Aber ein Raid Controller spielt die Daten sofort wieder zurück, wenn du eine andere Baugleiche Platte anschließt. sonst wäre es nur ein Backup. Das Raid muss im Raid Controller bestehen bleiben.

Mfg Jared


----------



## Vaykir (17. Dezember 2010)

Was bei ihm offensichtlich nicht der Fall is. Aber soweit sind wir ja schon.
Es gilt ja jetzt das vorhandere Problem zu lösen, identifiziert ist es ja bereits.


----------



## bingo88 (17. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Was bei ihm offensichtlich nicht der Fall is. Aber soweit sind wir ja schon.
> Es gilt ja jetzt das vorhandere Problem zu lösen, identifiziert ist es ja bereits.


Also dann war entweder das RAID net sauber eingerichtet oder er hat es (ausversehen) beim Plattenwechsel gelöscht.

Ich hab in meinen Servern RAID-1, daher kenne ich das Prozedere: Platte 1 putt, Platte 1 im laufenden Betrieb entfernen (dank Hot-Swap; ansonsten ausschalten und Platte tauschen), Raidcontroller beginnt eigenständig mit dem Kopieren der Daten auf die neue Platte, fertig


----------



## Vaykir (17. Dezember 2010)

Dann hat der TE was versaut oder der Raid hat sich zerschossen.


----------



## bingo88 (17. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Dann hat der TE was versaut oder der Raid hat sich zerschossen.


Genau das würde ich jetzt auch vermuten.


----------



## meymic6 (17. Dezember 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Also dann war entweder das RAID net sauber eingerichtet oder er hat es (ausversehen) beim Plattenwechsel gelöscht.
> 
> Ich hab in meinen Servern RAID-1, daher kenne ich das Prozedere: Platte 1 putt, Platte 1 im laufenden Betrieb entfernen (dank Hot-Swap; ansonsten ausschalten und Platte tauschen), Raidcontroller beginnt eigenständig mit dem Kopieren der Daten auf die neue Platte, fertig



Hach wie wär das schön! Das Leben wäre so einfach!


----------



## meymic6 (17. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Dann hat der TE was versaut oder der Raid hat sich zerschossen.



Was heißt denn TE? steh grad auf'm Schlauch.

Gibt es denn mögliche Erklärungen wie sich so ein Raid zerschießen kann?
Beim konfigurieren kann man ja so viel nicht falsch machen. Mehr als geht/geht nicht bekommt man dabei doch nicht als Ergebnis oder?


----------



## Vaykir (17. Dezember 2010)

TE = *T*hread*E*rsteller

In diesem Fall: du!




> Hach wie wär das schön! Das Leben wäre so einfach!


 
Aber genau so wie er es sagt müsste es gehen.
Das ist ja der Sinn dahinter.


----------



## meymic6 (17. Dezember 2010)

Wieder was gelernt. 
TE war mir bisher noch kein Begriff^^

na denn. Ich werd heute oder morgen bei dem Rechner angreifen und dann nochmal berichten wie's letztendlich gelaufen.

Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2010)

meymic6 schrieb:


> ok. danke erstmal. nen Backup hab ich ja jetzt liegen. Das kopieren dauert halt ewig.
> 
> gibts denn keine Möglichkeit die funktionierende Platte als "Master" oder so im Raid zu setzen so das sich die andere die daten im laufe der zeit selbst zieht?



Nennt sich "rebuild" und ist Controllerabhängig. (konnte -mangels zweiter funktionierender Platte- noch nicht testen, wie sich die Zuweisung eines neuen Laufwerks zu einem bestehenden Verbund gestaltet, aber wenn ich die alte, fehleranfällige auf "fehlerfrei" zurücksetze beginnt mein Intel-Chipsatz selbständig mit der Kopie der Daten)



Vaykir schrieb:


> Der sinn von raid1 ist, dass du nen backup auf eine der beiden platten hast und nicht, dass der raid bestehen bleibt.



Nö. Der Sinn von RAID1 liegt ursprünglich darin, dass das System beim Ausfalle einer Festplatte ohne Störung weiterläuft und die Platte auch ohne weitere Störung ersetzt werden kann.
Sonst könnte man ja einfach mit Backups arbeiten.


----------



## meymic6 (20. Dezember 2010)

so. ich hab das Ding jetzt zu mir geholt, da ein Problem zum anderen führte.

Die Daten sind nun auf einer externen Platte gesichert. Vom BS gibts nen Image erstellt mit TrueImage.

Nun hab ich 2 Platten wieder als Raid1 erstellt.
 - eine Option wie rebuild oder auf "fehlerfrei setzen" gab es in dem Controller Menü gar nicht.
Lediglich 4 Punkte: Erstellen, löschen, Status und Contoller Config.

Nun der erste Punkt an dem ich stutzig werde:
als ich den Rechner startete kam auch kurz darauf das XP bootlogo, heißt also das irgendwas auf der Platte überlebt hat obwohl ich ein neues Raid erstellt habe. Leider bricht der Start kurz darauf ab und der Rechner startet neu.

Dann startete ich von der Acronis Start CD um mein Backupimage wieder zurück zu spielen aber hier erkennt dieses PreWindows oder LinuxImage (keine Ahnung was da zum Einsatz kommt) der CD meinen Raidverbund nicht...

gibt es denn noch eine andere Möglichkeit ein Image aufzuspielen?
Ich hatte hier noch eine andere BartPE liegen aber dort habe ich das selbe Problem.
Würde gerne die Neuinstallation umgehen, da ich ja auch eigentlich alles liegen habe für nen ordentliches zurücksetzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2010)

Wenn das Image unkomprimiert, d.h. in vollständiger Verzeichnissstruktur vorliegt, kannst du mit der Win7-Installation rumtricksen:
Wenn man vor der eigentlichen Installation nach bestehenden Installationen suchen will, kann man ein Dialog zum nachladen von Treibern öffnen. Das erscheindenen Fenster zur angabe der Datei bietet auf Rechtsklick kopieren und einfügen 
So kann man alle nicht-versteckten Dateien zwischen Laufwerken bewegen, ohne eine bestehendes OS zu benötigen.

Die Rebuild/Resetoption kann ich auch nur aus der Controllersoftware unter Windows kontrollieren, nicht aus dem controllereigenen Menü.


----------



## meymic6 (20. Dezember 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn das Image unkomprimiert, d.h. in vollständiger Verzeichnissstruktur vorliegt, kannst du mit der Win7-Installation rumtricksen:
> Wenn man vor der eigentlichen Installation nach bestehenden Installationen suchen will, kann man ein Dialog zum nachladen von Treibern öffnen. Das erscheindenen Fenster zur angabe der Datei bietet auf Rechtsklick kopieren und einfügen
> So kann man alle nicht-versteckten Dateien zwischen Laufwerken bewegen, ohne eine bestehendes OS zu benötigen.
> 
> Die Rebuild/Resetoption kann ich auch nur aus der Controllersoftware unter Windows kontrollieren, nicht aus dem controllereigenen Menü.




Hey cool! DAnke! Das ist ja mal echt ein cooler Tip!
Werd ich gleich morgen testen.

Das Problem mit der ControllerSoftware ist, dass ich unter Windows zwar sehen konnte das ein Raid besteht und auch läuft, allerdings hatte sich auch hier nach dem Tausch der Platte kein Raid mehr gezeigt und beide Platten liefen als Single.
Werde da bevor ich den PC zurück gebe mal ausführlich mit den Platten testen. Kann ja nicht sein das das so nen Aufwand nach sich zieht.

nochmal vielen Dank für den Tip!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Dezember 2010)

Bezüglich Rebuild:
Habe jetzt meine neuen Platten und sobald ich eine davon an den Controller anschließe, wird mir auch im Controller eigenen Menü angeboten, sie den Resten des bestehenden RAID1 hinzuzufügen und den Verbund widerherzustellen. Blöd, wenn andere Controller das nicht machen - macht aus einem RAID1 imho wenig mehr (bzw. weniger), als ein Backup.


----------

